# Warning light + upfitter switches



## mccloskeylandscaping (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi all. I have a Buyers 24 LED mini light bar left over from my last truck that I would like to wire to my upfitter switches on my 2010 F-250. My mechanic claims that it can’t be done with that specific light because of some kind of voltage regulator that is on it. Part number is 8891040 if that helps. 
Is that accurate? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Could not find a specific voltage or amperage draw spec. But if it is LED, and 12 volts I do not see a problem. There are different amp ratings on the upfitter switches. I think you need a better mechanic.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

A 12 volt LED light bar is a 12 volt LED light bar...

Wire it up and go.


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

Mechanic doesn't know what he's talking about. I have that bar, it comes factory with a cigarette lighter adapter. Of course you can wire it to an upfitter switch. Be advised that there is a mini toggle switch on the cigarette adapter to choose your light pattern. You could run that wire to a second upfitter switch if you have one, or just leave it in the same pattern.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Or you can just wire in a momentary switch on the dash instead of taking up an upfitter switch if you need to switch patterns. I always find a pattern i like and use it. But thats just personal preference. You need to know if the pattern select is negative or positive switching.


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

Wire in a relay for the light bar and have the relay get turn on by the up fitter switch. Anything add to the new truck with computers should ALWAYS have a relay so the computer doesn't carry all the voltage


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

to_buy said:


> Wire in a relay for the light bar and have the relay get turn on by the up fitter switch. Anything add to the new truck with computers should ALWAYS have a relay so the computer doesn't carry all the voltage


Upfitter switches are made for accessories, they are rated up to I believe 30 amps. On top of that, LED amperage draws are minimal. No relay needed.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeep_thing said:


> Upfitter switches are made for accessories, they are rated up to I believe 30 amps. On top of that, LED amperage draws are minimal. No relay needed.


2- 25 amps a 10 and a 15


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I could be wrong, but I think those switches are on relays already.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> I could be wrong, but I think those switches are on relays already.


Ya
Here's the fleet ford link, but this changed on the 17 and newer where there is 6 switches 
https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/Q-117R2.pdf


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

They are still run through relays. They would be useless if they weren't.

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/Q-252.pdf


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

If you even install a new plow, the turn signal and marker should go through a relay, with the up fitter switches you will be ok. Anything that is not wired through these switches should be relayed.


----------

